# Christmas day rides



## Lilliburlero (24 Dec 2016)

Anyone planning to get out tomorrow?

I`m going to take the Cx out for a very early morning trail and road ride.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2016)

I have been invited for a Christmas meal 4.5 miles from here so the least that I will do is the 9 mile round trip. I might go there by a much longer, hillier route and get washed and changed when I arrive. I'll see how I feel and how good/bad the weather is.


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Dec 2016)

Our plan is/was to go out on the tandem first thing but Mrs Dave has a cold, so it might just be me then (on a solo bike, although a bit of solo tandem fun.....)

If I didn't do anything active all day I might just go mad!


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2016)

Not this year unfortunately


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2016)

No chance, 2 young uns .


----------



## Banjo (24 Dec 2016)

Short uphill ride home from work about 0700 . possibly get out boxing day morning to clear the spiders out of my head.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Dec 2016)

I plan too, not done many miles this week so hope to get out for an hour before I get chained to the kitchen..


----------



## Brandane (24 Dec 2016)

I was seriously contemplating a ride to my brother and his family who have kindly invited me for Christmas dinner. The only thing that is stopping me is the weight of presents, booze, and other odds and sods I need to take. Oh, and it is 50 miles away incorporating a 6 mile climb and a 3 mile section of Land Rover track. Then there is the weather forecast - wet and windy. Looks like a one hour car journey wins the day this time .


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 Dec 2016)

No. We have guests this year. We might manage a walk along the sea front tomorrow morning.


----------



## sarahale (24 Dec 2016)

I'm doing 30 miles, extra dinner for me this year


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2016)

Brandane said:


> I was seriously contemplating a ride to my brother and his family who have kindly invited me for Christmas dinner. The only thing that is stopping me is the weight of presents, booze, and other odds and sods I need to take. Oh, and it is 50 miles away incorporating a 6 mile climb and a 3 mile section of Land Rover track. Then there is the weather forecast - wet and windy. Looks like a one hour car journey wins the day this time .




Is that the best excuse you can come up with.


----------



## Brandane (24 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> Is that the best excuse you can come up with.


I'm actually still harbouring faint hopes of doing it, given that Santa is bringing me a set of front Ortlieb panniers to match the rear ones I already have, so that's the carrying capacity sorted. The wind should be mostly in my favour as they live north of me. I'll do a weather check on it early doors, but I'm not building up my hopes.

Edit.... Not to mention the 50+ mph gusts forecast for the return on boxing day, and they WON'T be in the favourable direction. At least Scotrail is an option on boxing day.


----------



## Dan Morinary (24 Dec 2016)

Will be having a leisurely ride through the park with the kids. They will all have shiny new Christmas bikes. I will have spanners and allen keys out to tackle rubbing brakes etc. Yo Ho Ho!


----------



## Triple3 (24 Dec 2016)

Boxing day ride with the little fella on his new team sky frog bike is best I will get. Ssshh dont tell him


----------



## DRHysted (24 Dec 2016)

9 miles home tomorrow morning, then another 9 back to work tomorrow night.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2016)

There's a possibility I may sneak out for an hour in the afternoon between delivering pressies to family late morning, and tea in the afternoon (Christmas dinner is on Boxing Day, as usual here!)


----------



## Jon George (24 Dec 2016)

As I set myself a little target of some kind of ride of over a mile every day this year, I intend to roll out for a short reflect-on-loved-ones-passed-this-year to a seat in Foxhall before I go back and get engrossed in cooking dinner. I may just take a little flask of something ...


----------



## mustang1 (24 Dec 2016)

Brandane said:


> I'm actually still harbouring faint hopes of doing it, given that Santa is bringing me a set of front Ortlieb panniers to match the rear ones I already have, so that's the carrying capacity sorted. The wind should be mostly in my favour as they live north of me. I'll do a weather check on it early doors, but I'm not building up my hopes.
> 
> Edit.... Not to mention the 50+ mph gusts forecast for the return on boxing day, and they WON'T be in the favourable direction. At least Scotrail is an option on boxing day.


There are two groups of people who should be familiar with the wind, but not worry about it: pilots and cyclists.


----------



## dim (24 Dec 2016)

I joined the Rapha Festive 500 Challenge on Strava (you have to cycle 500km over 8 days and it started today)

I managed to cycle 100km today .... wind was brutal (31km/hr WSW) and the same is predicted for tomorrow

I'm planning on cycling a 60km route tomorrow but I'm not sure if I will as I am cooking half of the Christmas dinner.

If I miss a day, it becomes a lot harder to catch up


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2016)

mustang1 said:


> There are two groups of people who should be familiar with the wind, but not worry about it: pilots and cyclists.


I think you are wrong on both counts there!

I watched a programme about bad weather conditions recently and scenes showing planes coming in to land in strong gusting were terrifying. One second the wings were parallel to the runway, the next they were at 45 degrees to it!

I have been out on my bike and been blown clean across the road by gusting sidewinds. I have also had a wheelie bin cartwheel across the road directly in front of me. Another time I encountered a headwind so strong that I couldn't move forwards even standing up and using a 39/29 gear - I got blown backwards off my bike and the bike took off and headed towards a gorge at the side of the road.

Avoid strong winds!


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2016)

User46386 said:


> And Black Ice.


Not going to be any of that in London, expecting warmest Xmas day on record or something...I still can't cycle though


----------



## Jon George (24 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Avoid strong winds!



My late father-in-law once did a number of circuits (take-off and landing) by the simple process of taking off in a strong wind/gale, reducing the throttle, allowing the aeroplane to be blown back the length of the aerodrome, throttling up and touch-landing before doing another. (I'm currently reading his wartime diaries, fascinating stuff!)


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Dec 2016)

I've no plans to go out tomorrow, like Cosmic bike my place is also in front of the stove for much of the day, or assembling stuff etc. 
I'm planning to go out for a boxing day ride with my wife though as Granny will babysit for us for a few hours. We'll try to do maybe 20 miles out into the countryside around Ashwell with at least one nice pub stop on the way.


----------



## Slick (24 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> As I set myself a little target of some kind of ride of over a mile every day this year, I intend to roll out for a short reflect-on-loved-ones-passed-this-year to a seat in Foxhall before I go back and get engrossed in cooking dinner. I may just take a little flask of something ...


You know, a flask of something to a local beauty spot reflecting on those no longer here sounds like a good idea to me. Cheers


----------



## dim (24 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I think you are wrong on both counts there!
> 
> I watched a programme about bad weather conditions recently and scenes showing planes coming in to land in strong gusting were terrifying. One second the wings were parallel to the runway, the next they were at 45 degrees to it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2016)

Hope to get out for an hour or two in the morning before heading round to Mum's for dinner. I'll wait until I've checked the wing direction and strength before I decide on the route.


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2016)

User46386 said:


> Do you ever get to ride your bikes? You've got really nice ones its a shame your not enjoying them.


I had shoulder surgery again on Wednesday...hence no cycling just lots of painful physio!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2016)

dim said:


>



Ha ha - it was only a few kms up the road from there that I got blown off MY bike - heading towards the tunnels on the main coast road above Calpe!


----------



## Old jon (24 Dec 2016)

Oh 'eck, no excuse here on God's Acres. Weather mild and dry with a bit of breeze. Off I pedal in the morning.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (24 Dec 2016)

Slick said:


> You know, a flask of something to a local beauty spot reflecting on those no longer here sounds like a good idea to me. Cheers



To me too! Thanks for that


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2016)

User46386 said:


> I see, hope you regain full fitness soon then.


Yep, thanks. Lasting legacy of being knocked off nearly 3 years ago is the suspicion. Hope to be back riding in March


----------



## ColinJ (24 Dec 2016)

Old jon said:


> Oh 'eck, no excuse here on God's Acres. Weather mild and dry *with a bit of breeze*. Off I pedal in the morning.


That's Yorkshire for 15-42 mph winds! 



BBC forecast for Leeds said:


> Strong and gusty south-westerly winds will continue with gales possible, locally severe over high ground.


----------



## r04DiE (24 Dec 2016)

Oh, how I would love a Christmas Day ride out. Family commitments say NO, and are likely to do so for a long while yet...


----------



## jamma (24 Dec 2016)

I'm not riding tomorrow while i have a few beers with the family but will be out on boxing day for short ride to see the annual boxing day dip


----------



## vickster (24 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4610640, member: 43827"]Was it rotator cuff? I was supposed to have had the op this year but for no reason it got a lot better and the surgeon recommended giving it a miss.[/QUOTE]
No, posterior labral tear repaired in March and then unfortunately the capsule stiffened and thickened which is what was surgically released on Wednesday. The original issue didn't resolve with about 18 months of physio, so surgery only option, the shoulder was unstable


----------



## gavroche (24 Dec 2016)

My bike is 330 miles away from me.


----------



## tallliman (24 Dec 2016)

Aiming for a couple of hours ride tomorrow....not got much planned really. Trying to work out a route that's shielded heading out and with the wind on the way back!


----------



## dim (24 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> Aiming for a couple of hours ride tomorrow....not got much planned really. Trying to work out a route that's shielded heading out and with the wind on the way back!



best to hit the wind sideways on a loop the whole way .... prob is that if you head off straight out with the wind behind you, it will be in your face for the 2nd half of the ride (or vise versa)


----------



## tallliman (24 Dec 2016)

@dim, cheers! I hate it when the wind is like this.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2016)

Doubt I'll be allowed out for a ride, but I am ParkRunning again in the morning, as there's an extra one
http://www.parkrun.org.uk/pontefract/news/


There's also one on New Years Day, but I'll be starting work, as they all set off


----------



## rossw46 (24 Dec 2016)

I won't lie, I'm absolutely going to beast the roast dinner tomorrow afternoon, and get fairly pissed , so I'll hopefully get out tomorrow morning for a 20 mi blast, make me feel better about the carnage I know is waiting to unfold. Merry Xmas all.


----------



## busdennis (24 Dec 2016)

full permission has been granted for a pre dinner ride


----------



## greekonabike (24 Dec 2016)

I wasn't planning on doing so but I probably will, before I open my presents innit. 

GOAB


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2016)

Depends on whether my knees are still on strike after Thursday's commute...


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

It's possible I may do a circuit in the morning. It's also possible I may not do a circuit in the morning.

Regards,

The commitment king.


----------



## uclown2002 (24 Dec 2016)

Couple of hours on zwift I expect.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

The last time i went on a Christmas Day ride was in 1966, when i got a new bike, with stabilisers


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Dec 2016)

At the mother in law's over Xmas so I'm definitely out on bike !!


----------



## simon walsh (25 Dec 2016)

Currently on the Wattbike for 30 minutes of pain


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Dec 2016)

Slinging down with rain and blowing a gale in Denmark and so I am staying in. This is actually our Boxing Day as we have Christmas on the eve of the 24th. I got out yesterday for 20km in lovely sunshine for the first time in ages. Suddenly, it turned foul and all my wet weather gear was on my other bike. I cut my ride short and headed home. 

I dont mind riding in the rain but after weeks of it you would think you had earned enough credit to have a days ride in the sun.

I didnt feel bad about bailing as I know that I can ride in bad weather and I had other Chistmassy things to get on with. Like finding another bike :0)


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (25 Dec 2016)

Windy ride up to Winscar Reservoir on Christmas eve. Cobwebs well and truly blown away. Gear washed so looking to ride again in next couple of days.


----------



## Brandane (25 Dec 2016)

Brandane said:


> I'm actually still harbouring faint hopes of doing it, given that Santa is bringing me a set of front Ortlieb panniers to match the rear ones I already have, so that's the carrying capacity sorted. The wind should be mostly in my favour as they live north of me. I'll do a weather check on it early doors, but I'm not building up my hopes.
> 
> Edit.... Not to mention the 50+ mph gusts forecast for the return on boxing day, and they WON'T be in the favourable direction. At least Scotrail is an option on boxing day.


Update ... It's not nice out there; car keys in hand.


----------



## Slick (25 Dec 2016)

Brandane said:


> Update ... It's not nice out there; car keys in hand.


A brave decision, know you won't regret it. Enjoy your day, the bike will still be waiting for you when you get back.


----------



## Brandane (25 Dec 2016)

Slick said:


> A brave decision, know you won't regret it. Enjoy your day, the bike will still be waiting for you when you get back.


Yep, it's the sensible decision! The weather is forecast to settle down a bit from Tuesday, if still a bit breezy. I don't "do" New Year these days, so hope to make up some miles then.


----------



## Slick (25 Dec 2016)

I'm the exact same. It's the calm before the storm here and I would have liked nothing better than a quick blast on the bike to set me up for the day but the weather is just not playing ball, so a morning chilling for me and back at when the wind calms to a typhoon.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Dec 2016)

Windy out, but done my 17.5 miles this morning. Now I can eat lots of pud


----------



## redflightuk (25 Dec 2016)

Just done 36miles and there's a bit of drizzle now. Not cold at all just v cloudy.


----------



## mattobrien (25 Dec 2016)

To my surprise and delight Mrs O said why don't you go out on your bike for a bit. Job jobbed.


----------



## tallliman (25 Dec 2016)

37mph on the flat.....quite a tailwind!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2016)

I'd love to have got out but it's horizontal rain here and blowing a hoolie.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2016)

Just 13 miles this morning, setting off at 7.30am. This was followed by the 3 of us having a walk at Wimpole


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Just 13 miles this morning, setting off at 7.30am. This was followed by the 3 of us having a walk at Wimpole
> 
> View attachment 155259
> 
> ...


Are these Chantrelles? Nice for brekkie!


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Dec 2016)

Just back from a very windy and wet 25 miles.Slieve gullion does look good whatever the weather though


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2016)

Mo1959 said:


> Are these Chantrelles? Nice for brekkie!




After looking at google I can say.... 'maybe'

As I'm a gentleman, I'm happy to say 'after you'


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Dec 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Anyone planning to get out tomorrow?
> 
> I`m going to take the Cx out for a very early morning trail and road ride.



Didn`t get out as early as I`d intended, due to me having a lie in .

Managed to grind out a windy 50 km`er (31 miles in English money) to keep my run of consecutive Sunday 50+ km rides going, I think its 30 or more 

https://www.strava.com/activities/810970311


----------



## snorri (25 Dec 2016)

When visibility is limited by spindrift I just know it's too windy for cycling.
On the brighter side, it's a warm wind, 15C.


----------



## C.J (25 Dec 2016)

Out at 04.50 this morning very nice 10 degrees, 50.2 mile done back indoors at 07.55.
That'll be cream and custard with the christmas pud' now then.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The last time i went on a Christmas Day ride was in 1966, when i got a new bike, with stabilisers


Have you removed them yet?


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

I always do go for a Christmas day 20 or 30 miles but have had to postpone this year due to wind.


----------



## Lilliburlero (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I always do go for a Christmas day 20 or 30 miles but have had to postpone this year due to wind.



Too many sprouts?


----------



## Old jon (25 Dec 2016)

29 miles, including a pretty fast drop down Creskeld Lane. I reported it in Your Ride Today. Maybe next year I will learn how to do a link.
A few showers, lots of rainbows. Some gasping for breath on the way up.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Have you removed them yet?




I did, but after my two hip breaks they're back on!!


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2016)

Mo1959 said:


> Are these Chantrelles? Nice for brekkie!



The only wild mushroom I *dare* pick is the giant puffball, simply because you *can't* mistake it for anything else. Best peeled, sliced thickly and pan-fried with black pepper and insane amounts of garlic.

Didn't go out on the bike in the end. Knees still on strike and it's blowing a hooly. Need to be in a fit state to do the commute on Tuesday...


----------



## GGJ (25 Dec 2016)

Too much wind and rain here so no cycling, more turkey and cake for me


----------



## lucydog8 (25 Dec 2016)

Lilliburlero said:


> Anyone planning to get out tomorrow?
> 
> I`m going to take the Cx out for a very early morning trail and road ride.




I kept looking at the weather yesterday, so i never got out. Today xmas day i said to myself it doesnt matter whats the weather doing !, im going.
So at 9am i got a 2 hour ride in before i was nearly sectioned to the looney house (nearby), and do you know i really enjoyed it even though i was slightly wet, i only saw 3 other cyclists and a handfull of cars.
On Friday 23rd i donned my father xmas outfit on & got plenty of waves & pips from most people and went for a brew in the cafe. On the way back i called in at my grandchildrens house & my son had warned them that father xmas was on his way and he took a video that has everyone laughing , my youngest grandsons face was a treat.
SO i hope to see you all on the road tomoz, I WILL GIVE YOU THE HORN!!!!!!!! if i bump in to you on the road.
HAPPY NEW YEAR.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2016)

I managed to get out for a 6 mile ride after we'd all met up for pressies and beer this lunchtime as I'd forgotten to bring my granddaughters Tablet home to sort out after she put a Voice command password on it then promptly forgot what it was
I volunteered to ride over and collect it ()

Luckily I put some lights on, as by the time I got home, via a much longer route than actually necessary, it was pitch dark.


----------



## lucydog8 (25 Dec 2016)

C.J said:


> Out at 04.50 this morning very nice 10 degrees, 50.2 mile done back indoors at 07.55.
> That'll be cream and custard with the christmas pud' now then.


 
nice one , thats nearly 17mph ride, for this weather & time of year very impressive.


----------



## lucydog8 (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I always do go for a Christmas day 20 or 30 miles but have had to postpone this year due to wind.


 
Go to doctors when they reopen after the holidays ,and get a prescription called LACTOLUSE it will clear you out and make it less windy for you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Dec 2016)

Reynard said:


> The only wild mushroom I *dare* pick is the giant puffball, simply because you **can't* *_*mistake it for anything else*_. Best peeled, sliced thickly and pan-fried with black pepper and insane amounts of garlic.
> 
> Didn't go out on the bike in the end. Knees still on strike and it's blowing a hooly. Need to be in a fit state to do the commute on Tuesday...


Out walking in Kent once I spied a giant puffball in the valley to my right. There was nothing else it could be, it was unmistakable. Excitedly I ran down the big hill to it. I knelt down before this fine specimen. It was a rather old, punctured, white football. Big trudge back up the big hill.

So you may not be able to mistake a puffball for anything else, but you can certainly mistake something else for a giant puffball.

Back on topic. 50 blustery and hilly km around the Yorkshire Wolds on my Brommie.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Dec 2016)

A few of us managed to get out this morning for 25 miles, nice steady ride & very little traffic


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Out walking in Kent once I spied a giant puffball in the valley to my right. There was nothing else it could be, it was unmistakable. Excitedly I ran down the big hill to it. I knelt down before this fine specimen. It was a rather old, punctured, white football. Big trudge back up the big hill.
> 
> So you may not be able to mistake a puffball for anything else, but you can certainly mistake something else for a giant puffball.



Oh, that's absolutely PRICELESS


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2016)

Out at 09:30 and back just before 11:30 for a 33 miler. Warm & windy, but a good way to build an appetite for Xmas dinner


----------



## greekonabike (25 Dec 2016)

Didn't get out today. Had a terrible nights sleep on my parents sofa and ended up having a nap in the middle of the day... I need to man up really. I'll be making up for it tomorrow though. 

GOAB


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2016)

I managed to get most of today's riding in this morning in a break from the worst of the wind and rain. I enjoyed my Christmas meal with pals while wind howled outside and rain lashed down. I waited until 7:30 pm and another period of calm to do a quick 10 km ride home. I was pretty pleased with that!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Dec 2016)

I went visiting friends by bike, as per usual on Christmas day.
Keeping an eye on the hourly forecast I managed to avoid the worst of the weather.
Never even needed the waterproofs!


----------



## clid61 (26 Dec 2016)

Jon George said:


> As I set myself a little target of some kind of ride of over a mile every day this year, I intend to roll out for a short reflect-on-loved-ones-passed-this-year to a seat in Foxhall before I go back and get engrossed in cooking dinner. I may just take a little flask of something ...


Post of the year


----------



## sackville d (26 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I managed to get most of today's riding in this morning in a break from the worst of the wind and rain. I enjoyed my Christmas meal with pals while wind howled outside and rain lashed down. I waited until 7:30 pm and another period of calm to do a quick 10 km ride home. I was pretty pleased with that!


Did I see you yesterday @ColinJ ,near Bridgeholm cricket ground,sporting a red top?
My ride consisted of a brief but blustery bimble on the tops and even saw a Christmas day rainbow.Didn`t know they even existed `til yesterday
When I got back home and viewed Strava flybys noticed that one super keen type included an ascent of Mytholm Steeps (and immediate descent) into his loop.
I salute you Sir!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2016)

sackville d said:


> Did I see you yesterday @ColinJ ,near Bridgeholm cricket ground,sporting a red top?
> My ride consisted of a brief but blustery bimble on the tops and even saw a Christmas day rainbow.Didn`t know they even existed `til yesterday
> When I got back home and viewed Strava flybys noticed that one super keen type included an ascent of Mytholm Steeps (and immediate descent) into his loop.
> I salute you Sir!


I did end up riding that way at about 11:45 on the way to Hebden Bridge and I was wearing a red jersey, but you wouldn't have been able to see it because I had a blue Endura jacket on top of it.

I saw quite a few cyclists out during my 2 hour ride - probably at least 7 or 8, maybe more. I was surprised how much traffic there was too. I expected the roads to be nearly empty but I must have been passed by 100-odd cars.


----------



## sackville d (26 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I did end up riding that way at about 11:45 on the way to Hebden Bridge and I was wearing a red jersey, but you wouldn't have been able to see it because I had a blue Endura jacket on top of it.
> 
> I saw quite a few cyclists out during my 2 hour ride - probably at least 7 or 8, maybe more. I was surprised how much traffic there was too. I expected the roads to be nearly empty but I must have been passed by 100-odd cars.


Mistaken ID then Colin,this was around 10am.And you`re certain it wasn`t you going up and down Mytholm Steeps just for fun?


----------



## Truth (26 Dec 2016)

Does a Boxing Day ride count in this thread
Just done 15 miles in just under an hour in great conditions......


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Dec 2016)

Truth said:


> Does a Boxing Day ride count in this thread
> Just done 15 miles in just under an hour in great conditions......



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/boxing-day-rides.211800/#post-4612423


----------



## Truth (26 Dec 2016)

Oh yes .... apologies....


----------



## ColinJ (26 Dec 2016)

sackville d said:


> Mistaken ID then Colin,this was around 10am.And you`re certain it wasn`t you going up and down Mytholm Steeps just for fun?


Ha ha - I have managed to get up and down Mytholm Steeps in one piece from time to time, and sometimes still on the bike, just not recently!

If I can get fit enough I will have another go next summer.


----------



## runner (27 Dec 2016)

30 miler for me on xmas day....glad to get out of the house  into Bath on the hilly road then cycle track back to Bristol and out again....nice hot bath on return


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I have managed to get up and down Mytholm Steeps in one piece from time to time, and sometimes still on the bike, just not recently!
> 
> If I can get fit enough I will have another go next summer.


I didn't do it last year, but I did finally manage it this afternoon. It still felt tough but I managed to get up the climb, still in the saddle, and without zigzagging. I'm quite pleased with that, all things considered.


----------

